
History of NSA General-Purpose Electronic Digital Computers [1964][pdf] - stakent
http://www.governmentattic.org/3docs/NSA-HGPEDC_1964.pdf
======
stakent
Found via
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/05/history_of_nsa...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/05/history_of_nsa.html)

